# What In Yer Pockets!!!!



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Anyone carrying a pocket watch today? - I'm carrying this one










Have a nice weekend.

(Loo-Loo B.O)..

Rabbit


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Rabbit, nice Elgin - I'll join you with my only pocket watch, this Pobeda


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

My Grandfathers watch, bottom right.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so ashamed...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I'm so ashamed...


Please, allow me to remove your shame and provide this terrible watch with a new home.









Julian L


----------

